# إعلان عن صدور كتاب بعنوان ( جرائم الشرف والقضايا الأخلاقية )



## حياه (13 مايو 2012)

إعلان عن صدور كتاب بعنوان ( جرائم الشرف والقضايا الأخلاقية )

بعد أن تم اعتماد ونجاح الكتاب الأول بعنوان ( المرافعات الشرعية في ظل النظام السعودي )2006م 
ونجاح الكتاب الثاني بعنوان ( قانون الأحوال الشخصية) 2011م كمراجع جامعية ويدرس في ( جامعة الملك سعود )
وانتشار القوي لكتابه الثالث بعنوان ( جرائم الانترنت والبلوتوث والبلاك بيري والابتزاز والعواقب القانونية والجزائية) 2011م
صدر مؤخراً الكتاب الرابع للمستشار أمين طاهر البديوي
عنوان الكتاب : ( جرائم الشرف والقضايا الأخلاقية )2012م
يحتوي الكتاب على عشرة أبواب ، وتم فسحه من قبل وزارة الإعلام السعودية 
يعتبر الكتاب مرجعاً هاماً لجميع الباحثين وأساتذة وطلبة القانون والشريعة والمحامين والمستشارين القانونيين
يتحدث الكتاب ويناقش جميع الجرائم التي تمس الشرف والقضايا الأخلاقية ومنها :
(الزنا– الخطف – الاغتصاب – الاغواء- الشواذ – السفاح بين الأقارب – والفواحش – والبغاء – والمعاكسات – والخلوات الغير الشرعية – والخيانات بكافة أنواعها - والابتزاز – والسفاح – وجرائم الاعتداء الجنسي _والشواذ )
ويتطرق المؤلف شرح كيفية اثبات التهمة وتجريم مرتكبيها ، والدفاع عن المتهمين , كما يتعرض لمناقشة جرائم العصر والواقعة ضمن المجتمع وأسبابها ودوافعها وطرق الوقاية منها ويتطرق لمكافحة هذا النوع من الجرائم الذي بدأ يستشري بجسد الأمة الإسلامية من الناحية الشرعية والأخلاقية والقانونية 
سعر الكتاب 40 ريال سعودي
للحصول على نسخة من الكتاب يرجى الاتصال على جوال
جوال : 0540686824


----------

